# "New" GALACTICA BUILD



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here is my Moebius New Battlestar Galactica build...

I have already started the prep work for the lighting. This kit will feature the Photo-Etched parts from Para Grafx and a full lighting package, per the client's request.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

I drilled out all the connecting points for the wires to run for the lighting. I light blocked the model, and Airbrushed the pre shading and several different Base coats to set the model up for the final coat and washes,dry brushing and weathering...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

New Galactica build update... I have installed the Engine Lights. They will be adjusted as I get closer to completion. I still need to wire the "Head" Lights and attach the fiber optics to the viewports. Also up next the Landing bays. I have already cut the wood base and stained it(not seen in picture)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

UPDATE...

The lighting has all been installed and the model is attached to it's custom base. The switch to turn the model on is in the rear. I weathered the model and now need to add the red Marking stripes...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

Beautiful build as always!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Very sanitary build as usual Mark. Enjoy viewing your work! :thumbsup:


----------



## GeekusExtremus (Mar 4, 2014)

Really nice


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Sincere thanks guys. That kit was a lot of fun to do and best of all my client loved it!:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job on a great kit, the lighting is really nice. But you didn't put on those 850+ Accreation decals like I did on mine! Always nice when your client appreciates your work too.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

rkoenn said:


> Great job on a great kit, the lighting is really nice. But you didn't put on those 850+ Accreation decals like I did on mine! Always nice when your client appreciates your work too.


 Sincere thanks sir! I didn't put the decals on it because the client didn't want them. 
However, If I did another for me, I would do the decals and weathering/battle damage. The client paid for it and wanted it a certain way. I gave him exactly what he wanted ...and More:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Nice job Mark:thumbsup:. You seem to build so quickly, wish I could do that! I'm 3 weeks into the 1/350 TOS "E" and I'm STILL on the bridge! Hope I can get the shuttle bay done faster or the model will takes a year! Way, way too picky!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hunch said:


> Nice job Mark:thumbsup:. You seem to build so quickly, wish I could do that! I'm 3 weeks into the 1/350 TOS "E" and I'm STILL on the bridge! Hope I can get the shuttle bay done faster or the model will takes a year! Way, way too picky!


Thank you very much indeed Hunch! Although after dealing with some health issues, I am not as fast as I used to be....


----------

